# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Speech recognition, transcription, dictation, voice-to-text >  Transkribus, platform for the digitisation, AI-powered recognition, transcription and searching of historical documents, University of Innsbruck, Innsbruck, Tirol, Austria

## Airicist

transkribus.eu

readcoop.eu

youtube.com/channel/UC-txVgM31rDTGlBnH-zpPjA

facebook.com/transkribus

twitter.com/Transkribus

linkedin.com/company/read-coop-sce

----------


## Airicist

Article "Machine learning and big data are unlocking Europe’s archives"

December 10, 2020
by Fintan Burke

----------


## Airicist

Transkribus: getting started | Transkribus tutorial

Dec 4, 2020




> Getting started with Transkribus.
> 
> Learn how to sign up, manage your account, download and install  Transkribus.
> 
> Introduction: (0:06)
> Signing up: (0:21)
> Account management: (0:40)
> Download: (1:02)
> Installation: (1:18)
> Log into expert client: (1:46)

----------

